# CWD to tighten taxidermy rules Hunters need to understand regulations



## terry

Greetings,

i thought some of you might want to see this. this is a good move by the DNR, better late than never. of course, you will have those in the industry complaining about money, but you cannot have have your cake (and ice cream) and eat it too! 



CWD to tighten taxidermy rules Hunters need to understand regulations 


Brian Mulherin - Daily News Staff Writer

Tuesday, January 6, 2009

If you hunt out-of-state and hope to bring back a trophy, the rules are likely to be stricter next year. Its been illegal for a few years now to bring full deer and elk carcasses in from states where chronic wasting disease is present, but it wasnt illegal for taxidermists to have them.

If Michigan Department of Natural Resources Director Rebecca Humphries follows the advice of her staff at this weeks Natural Resources Commission meeting, it will be illegal for taxidermists to work on improperly caped deer and elk from CWD-positive states.

According to Rod Clute, big game specialist with the DNR, hunters must have their animals skinned out, with the skull removed from the cape, and may not transport a skull that contains any soft tissue, skin or fur. Meat must be de-boned, as well.

Jody Goodman of Bug-to-the-Bone Taxidermy said the change will cost him 50-100 customers a year.


SNIP...


http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/news.php?story_id=42967&newsgroup_id=



CWD MICHIGAN UPDATE September 5, 2008 


snip...

>>>but the hunter was allowed to keep the mount, according to Dr. Jennifer Strasser, a veterinarian with the Indiana Board of Animal Health and a state conservation officer. "As long as the skull cap and cape are cleaned properly, the hunter can safely keep the mount," she said.? <<<

i think it's foolish. in my opinion, the complete carcass should have been incinerated, including the head mount.


snip...


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=250638



10-29-2007, 02:24 PM 




XXXX ask ;

What part did you find "stupid"?


>>>but the hunter was allowed to keep the mount, according to Dr. Jennifer Strasser, a veterinarian with the Indiana Board of Animal Health and a state conservation officer. "As long as the skull cap and cape are cleaned properly, the hunter can safely keep the mount," she said.<<<


i understand most states allow this, but does not make it the safest way.
with the risk of the skull cap and cape NOT being cleaned properly, the risk is just to great to introduce the TSE agent to a state that has not documented it yet. why take the risk ? i think it's foolish. in my opinion, the complete carcass should have been incinerated, including the head mount. just my opinion.


The movement of high-risk carcass parts (brain, spinal cord, lymph tissues) is a potential avenue through which CWD could be spread from infected areas. Investigations in New York indicate that the infection could have been spread by a taxidermist who accepted specimens from CWD-positive states, allowed rehabilitated fawns access to the taxidermy workshop and spread potentially infectious curing salt waste as a fence line weed killer on his deer farm. ...


What Every Taxidermist Should Know About Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD)


http://www.pgc.state.pa.us/pgc/cwp/view.asp?a=458&q=168948



see full text ;


http://www.buckmasters.com/bm/Commu...rumid/14/postid/10141/view/topic/Default.aspx


Monday, January 05, 2009

CWD, GAME FARMS, BAITING, AND POLITICS 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/01/cwd-game-farms-baiting-and-politics.html



Tuesday, January 06, 2009

CWD Update 93 December 29, 2008 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/01/cwd-update-93-december-29-2008.html



TSS


Wednesday, January 07, 2009

CWD to tighten taxidermy rules Hunters need to understand regulations 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2009/01/cwd-to-tighten-taxidermy-rules-hunters.html


----------



## Munsterlndr

While I don't have any problem with tighter rules on importing animal parts from CWD States, since they have now found prions in muscle tissue, allowing the importation of meat from CWD states while banning other animal parts is kind of ridiculous. I'd ban the importation completely except for finished mounts or meat that has been frozen and quarantined until CWD testing was completed on that specific animal. Hunters bringing meat or other animal parts into Michigan from a CWD positive state is one of the most likely ways that it's liable to come here. We impact bait farmers to the tune of $50 million but we don't want to inconvenience a few thousand hunters that want to bring back meat from CWD states? Only a government bureaucracy could come up with that logic.


----------



## Tom Morang

My guess - urine based products (scents) are next on the list.


----------



## terry

Tom Morang said:


> My guess - urine based products (scents) are next on the list.



in my honest opinion, it would be a very wise move, and the sooner the better. ...TSS



Transmissible Spongiform Encephalopathies Conference Agenda

Day One - 27 June 2006 | Day Two - 28 June 2006


15.00 TSE-safety of human urine-derived pharmaceuticals 
Human-derived pharmaceuticals originating from urine are now receiving a similar amount of regulatory attention as blood products. The need and the measures taken by Ferring Pharmaceuticals and other companies to ensure the safety of products such as urinary-derived gonadotrophins and urokinase will be described.
Dr Peter A McAnulty, Senior Director, Non-Clinical Development, Ferring Pharmaceuticals A/S, Denmark 

=============
=============

DEER & ELK URINE, LURES & SCENT CONTROL DEPARTMENT
by MRS.DOE PEE'S 
Main Index



The Turkey Pro Sez... 
"Premium, fresh, top-quality, pure 100% undiluted deer lures from Mrs. Doe Pee really work. I won't trust anything else when I'm after big bucks. Sam Collora, owner of the company, proved how well his products work when he bagged this monster buck in 1996.............snip......end........CWD

http://www.turkeyhuntingsecrets.com/store/store-luresandscentcontroldept.htm



DO A GOOGLE SEARCH ON 100% DEER/ELK SCENT AND potential spreading of CWD;



http://www.google.com/search?svnum=...as_qdr=d&btnmeta=search=search=Search+the+Web



Coincident Scrapie Infection and

Nephritis Lead to Urinary

Prion Excretion

Harald Seeger,1* Mathias Heikenwalder,1* Nicolas Zeller,1

Jan Kranich,1 Petra Schwarz,1 Ariana Gaspert,2 Burkhardt Seifert,3

Gino Miele,1 Adriano Aguzzi1.

Prion infectivity is typically restricted to the central nervous and lymphatic

systems of infected hosts, but chronic inflammation can expand the distribution of

prions. We tested whether chronic inflammatory kidney disorders would trigger

excretion of prion infectivity into urine. Urinary proteins from scrapie-infected

mice with lymphocytic nephritis induced scrapie upon inoculation into noninfected

indicatormice. Prionuria was found in presymptomatic scrapie-infected and in sick

mice, whereas neither prionuria nor urinary PrPSc was detectable in prion-infected

wild-type or PrPC-overexpressing mice, or in nephritic mice inoculated with

noninfectious brain. Thus, urine may provide a vector for horizontal prion transmission,

and inflammation of excretory organs may influence prion spread.



snip...



How do prions enter the urine? Upon extrarenal

replication, blood-borne prions may be

excreted by a defective filtration apparatus.

Alternatively, prions may be produced locally

and excreted during leukocyturia. Although

prionemia occurs in many paradigms of

peripheral prion pathogenesis (15, 16), the

latter hypothesis appears more likely, because

prionuria was invariably associated with local

prion replication within kidneys.

Urine from one CJD patient was reported to

elicit prion disease in mice (17, 18), but not in

primates (19). Perhaps unrecognized nephritic

conditions may underlie these discrepant

observations. Inflammation-associated prionuria

may also contribute to horizontal transmission

among sheep, deer, and elk, whose high efficiency

of lateral transmission is not understood.

References and Notes



snip...end...TSS



14 OCTOBER 2005 VOL 310 SCIENCE www.sciencemag.org



----- Original Message ----- 
From: "TERRY SINGELTARY" < [email protected] > 
To: < [email protected] > 
Sent: Tuesday, September 02, 2008 10:35 AM 
Subject: [BSE-L] Detection of infectious prions in urine (Soto et al Available online 13 August 2008.) 

-------------------- [email protected] -------------------- 

doi:10.1016/j.febslet.2008.08.003 Copyright © 2008 Published by Elsevier B.V. 

Detection of infectious prions in urine 

Dennisse Gonzalez-Romeroa, Marcelo A. Barriaa, Patricia Leona, Rodrigo Moralesa and Claudio Soto, a, 

aGeorge and Cynthia Mitchell Center for Neurodegenerative diseases, Departments of Neurology, Neuroscience and Cell Biology and Biochemistry and Molecular Biology, University of Texas Medical Branch, 301 University Boulevard, Galveston, TX 77555-0646, USA 

Received 26 July 2008; accepted 4 August 2008. Available online 13 August 2008. 

References and further reading may be available for this article. To view references and further reading you must purchase this article. 

Abstract Prions are the infectious agents responsible for prion diseases, which appear to be composed exclusively by the misfolded prion protein (PrPSc). The mechanism of prion transmission is unknown. In this study, we attempted to detect prions in urine of experimentally infected animals. PrPSc was detected in 80% of the animals studied, whereas no false positives were observed among the control animals. Semi-quantitative calculations suggest that PrPSc concentration in urine is around 10-fold lower than in blood. Interestingly, PrPSc present in urine maintains its infectious properties. Our data indicate that low quantities of infectious prions are excreted in the urine. These findings suggest that urine is a possible source of prion transmission. 

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6T36-4T6KD96-1&_user=1

Detection of infectious prions in urine 

--------------------------------------- 

By Gonzalez-Romero D, Barria MA, Leon P, Morales R, Soto C. At The George and Cynthia Mitchell Center for Neurodegenerative diseases, Departments of Neurology, Neuroscience and Cell Biology and Biochemistry and Molecular Biology, University of Texas Medical Branch, 301 University Boulevard, Galveston, TX 77555-0646, USA. 

Abstract -------- Prions are the infectious agents responsible for prion diseases, which appear to be composed exclusively of the misfolded prion protein (PrP(Sc)). The mechanism of prion transmission is unknown. In this study, we attempted to detect prions in urine of experimentally infected animals [hamster]. PrP(Sc) was detected in approximately 80 per cent of the animals studied, whereas no false positives were observed among the control animals. Semi-quantitative calculations suggest that PrP(Sc) concentration in urine is around 10-fold lower than in blood. Interestingly, PrP(Sc) present in urine maintains its infectious properties. Our data indicate that low quantities of infectious prions are excreted in the urine. These findings suggest that urine is a possible source of prion transmission. 

The following paragraphs are extracts from the Discussion section of this paper: 

"PrPSc in urine retains infectious properties, since injection of the agent amplified from this fluid produced a disease indistinguishable from the one induced by in vivo isolated material. Interestingly, animals [hamsters] inoculated with PrPSc amplified from the HY strain (both from brain and urine) showed a similar incubation time as those injected with the same quantity of PrPSc from sick brain. Our findings suggest that urine is a possible source of prion transmission. Since urine produced by animals potentially infected with prions is permanently released and likely concentrated in environmental samples, such as soil and grass, this route may prove very relevant for spreading of TSEs [Transmissible Spongiform Encephalopathies] in wild and captive animals such as cervids, sheep and cattle. It is known that PrPSc is highly resistant to degradation, and infectivity can survive in the environment for a long time. Recent studies have shown that PrPSc adsorbs efficiently into soil, where it remains infectious, and that both infectivity and PrPSc can stay intact in soil for long periods. Contamination of soil with urinary prions may contribute to spreading prion disease among animals, which are known to ingest large amounts of soil, including cattle, sheep and cervids. Worrisomely, the continuous excretion of urine and the extremely high resistance of prions may lead to a progressive accumulation of infectious material in the environment, with potentially catastrophic consequences in the future. 

"One of the top priorities in the prion field is to minimize further spreading of TSEs to humans or animals by limiting the exposure to contaminated material. This is a difficult problem, because prion diseases have a long clinically-silent incubation period in which infected individuals may unknowingly transmit the disease. In addition, it is possible that many individuals may remain as sub-clinical carriers during their entire life, constituting a permanent source of prions. Therefore, the development and validation of procedures to detect even the tiniest quantities of infectious material is of paramount importance. Implementation of a large scale program to screen animals at risk of infection and diagnosis of the human population requires detection of prions in easily accessible samples, such as blood or urine. Our results showing that PrPSc can be detected in urine of a large proportion of infected animals provide a promising avenue for a sensitive and non-invasive biochemical diagnosis of prion diseases. Adaptation of PMCA [protein misfolding cyclic amplification] for detection of prions in urine of naturally infected animals and humans may offer a great possibility for routine testing of prion infections." 

http://apex.oracle.com/pls/otn/f?p=2400:1001:1720436792652856::NO::F2400_P1001_B

The Journal of Infectious Diseases 2008;198:81-89 © 2008 by the Infectious Diseases Society of America. All rights reserved. 0022-1899/2008/19801-0015$15.00 DOI: 10.1086/588193 MAJOR ARTICLE Transmission and Detection of Prions in Feces Jiri G. Safar,1,2 Pierre Lessard,1 Gültekin Tamgüney,1,2 Yevgeniy Freyman,1 Camille Deering,1 Frederic Letessier,1 Stephen J. DeArmond,1,3 and Stanley B. Prusiner1,2,4 

1Institute for Neurodegenerative Diseases, Departments of 2Neurology, 3Pathology, and 4Biochemistry and Biophysics, University of California, San Francisco, San Francisco 

In chronic wasting disease (CWD) in cervids and in scrapie in sheep, prions appear to be transmitted horizontally. Oral exposure to prion-tainted blood, urine, saliva, and feces has been suggested as the mode of transmission of CWD and scrapie among herbivores susceptible to these prion diseases. To explore the transmission of prions through feces, uninoculated Syrian hamsters (SHas) were cohabitated with or exposed to the bedding of SHas orally infected with Sc237 prions. Incubation times of 140 days and a rate of prion infection of 80%-100% among exposed animals suggested transmission by feces, probably via coprophagy. We measured the disease-causing isoform of the prion protein (PrPSc) in feces by use of the conformation-dependent immunoassay, and we titrated the irradiated feces intracerebrally in transgenic mice that overexpressed SHa prion protein (SHaPrP). Fecal samples collected from infected SHas in the first 7 days after oral challenge harbored 60 ng/g PrPSc and prion titers of 106.6 ID50/g. Excretion of infectious prions continued at lower levels throughout the asymptomatic phase of the incubation period, most likely by the shedding of prions from infected Peyer patches. Our findings suggest that horizontal transmission of disease among herbivores may occur through the consumption of feces or foodstuff tainted with prions from feces of CWD-infected cervids and scrapie-infected sheep. 

Received 9 October 2007; accepted 15 November 2007; electronically published 27 May 2008. 

(See the editorial commentary by Bosque and Tyler, on pages 8-9.) 

Potential conflicts of interest: none reported. 

Financial support: National Institutes of Health (grants AG02132, AG010770, NS22786, and NS14069); G. Harold and Leila Y. Mathers Foundation; Sherman Fairchild Foundation. 

Reprints or correspondence: Dr. Stanley B. Prusiner, 513 Parnassus Ave., HSE-774, San Francisco, CA 94143-0518 ( [email protected] ). 

http://www.journals.uchicago.edu/doi/abs/10.1086/588193

http://stanford.wellsphere.com/healing---recovery-article/transmission-and-detec

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2218816

http://creutzfeldt-jakob-disease.blogspot.com/2008/08/excretion-of-transmissible

Subject: Infectious Prions in the Saliva and Blood of Deer with Chronic Wasting Disease 

Date: October 5, 2006 at 1:45 pm PST 

Infectious Prions in the Saliva 

and Blood of Deer with Chronic 

Wasting Disease 

Candace K. Mathiason,1 Jenny G. Powers,3 Sallie J. Dahmes,4 David A. Osborn,5 Karl V. Miller,5 

Robert J. Warren,5 Gary L. Mason,1 Sheila A. Hays,1 Jeanette Hayes-Klug,1 Davis M. Seelig,1 

Margaret A. Wild,3 Lisa L. Wolfe,6 Terry R. Spraker,1,2 Michael W. Miller,6 Christina J. Sigurdson,1 

Glenn C. Telling,7 Edward A. Hoover1* 

A critical concern in the transmission of prion diseases, including chronic wasting disease (CWD) of cervids, is the potential presence of prions in body fluids. To address this issue directly, we exposed cohorts of CWD-nai¨ve deer to saliva, blood, or urine and feces from CWD-positive deer. 

We found infectious prions capable of transmitting CWD in saliva (by the oral route) and in blood (by transfusion). The results help to explain the facile transmission of CWD among cervids and prompt caution concerning contact with body fluids in prion infections. 

SNIP... 

Deer cohorts 1 (blood), 2 (saliva), and 3 (urine and feces) were electively euthanized at 18 months pi to permit whole-body examination for PrPCWD. The greatest scrutiny was directed toward those tissues previously established to have highest frequency of PrPCWD deposition in infected deer and generally regarded as the most sensitive indicators of infection- medulla oblongata and other brainstem regions, tonsil, and retropharyngeal lymph node. We found unequivocal evidence of PrPCWD in brain and lymphoid tissue of all six tonsil biopsy- positive deer in cohorts 1 (blood) and 2 (saliva), whereas all deer in cohorts 3 and 5 were negative for PrPCWD in all tissues (Table 2 and 

Figs. 1 and 2). 

The transmission of CWD by a single blood transfusion from two symptomatic and one asymptomatic CWDþ donor is important in at least three contexts: (i) It reinforces that no tissue from CWD-infected cervids can be considered free of prion infectivity; (ii) it poses the possibility of hematogenous spread of CWD, such as through insects; and (iii) it provides a basis for seeking in vitro assays sufficiently sensitive to demonstrate PrPCWD or alternate prion protein conformers in blood-one of the grails of prion biology and epidemiology. 

The identification of blood-borne prion transmission has been sought before with mixed results (9-11). Bovine spongiform encephalopathy and scrapie have been transmitted to naBve sheep through the transfer of 500 ml of blood or buffy coat white blood cells from infected sheep (12, 13). In addition, limited but compelling evidence argues for the transmission of variant Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (vCJD) through blood from asymptomatic donors (14-16). Even in sporadic CJD, PrPres has been found in peripheral organs of some patients (17). The present work helps establish that prion diseases can be transmitted through blood. 

The presence of infectious CWD prions in saliva may explain the facile transmission of CWD. Cervid-to-cervid interactions (SOM text), especially in high density and captive situations, would be expected to facilitate salivary crosscontact (11, 18, 19). Salivary dissemination of prions may not be limited to CWD. Proteaseresistant prion protein has been demonstrated in the oral mucosa, taste buds, lingual epithelium, vomeronasal organ, and olfactory mucosa of hamsters infected with transmissible mink encephalopathy (19) and ferrets infected with CWD (20). Although no instance of CWD transmission to humans has been detected, the present results emphasize the prudence of using impervious gloves during contact with saliva or blood of cervids that may be CWD-infected. 

Environmental contamination by excreta from infected cervids has traditionally seemed the most plausible explanation for the dissemination of CWD (21). However, we could not detect PrPCWD in cohort 3 deer inoculated repeatedly with urine and feces from CWDþ deer and examined up to 18 months pi (Table 2). There are several reasons to view this negative finding cautiously, including small sample size, elective preclinical termination, and potential variation in individual susceptibility that may be associated with the 96 G/S polymorphism in the PRNP gene (7, 22). Although no genotype of white-tailed deer is resistant to CWD infection, PRNP genotypes S/S or G/S at codon 96 appear to have reduced susceptibility manifest by longer survival (7). Both deer in cohort 3 (urine and feces) were subsequently shown to be of the PRNP 96 G/S genotype. Thus, it is possible, although we think unlikely, that these deer had a prolonged incubation period (918 months pi) before the amplification of PrPCWD became detectable in tissues. Recent studies have shown that PrPres is poorly preserved after incubation with intestinal or fecal content (23, 24). Further research using cervid and surrogate cervid PrP transgenic mice (25) are indicated to continue to address the presence of infectious CWD prions in excreta of CWDþ deer and to provide a more substantial basis for reconsideration of the assumption that excreta are the chief vehicle for CWD dissemination and transmission. 

The results reported here provide a plausible basis for the efficient transmission of CWD in nature. We demonstrate that blood and saliva in particular are able to transmit CWD to naBve deer and produce incubation periods consistent with those observed in naturally acquired infections (3, 26). The time from exposure to first detection of PrPCWD by tonsil biopsy was variable-as short as 3 months but as long as 18 months (likely underestimates due to sampling frequency). The results also reinforce a cautious view of the exposure risk presented by body fluids, excreta, and all tissues from CWDþ cervids. ... 

SNIP...END 

http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/abstract/314/5796/133

http://www.sciencemag.org/

CWD AND ENVIRONMENTAL FACTORS i.e. saliva, fecal shedding and fecal-oral transmission is likely 

http://p079.ezboard.com/fwolftracksproductionsfrm2.showMessage?topicID=592.topic


Thursday, August 28, 2008 CWD TISSUE INFECTIVITY brain, lymph node, blood, urine, feces, antler velvet and muscle 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2008/08/cwd-tissue-infectivity-brain




i would also like to add that Munsterlndr made an excellent point below, thanks. ...TSS






Munsterlndr said:


> While I don't have any problem with tighter rules on importing animal parts from CWD States, since they have now found prions in muscle tissue, allowing the importation of meat from CWD states while banning other animal parts is kind of ridiculous. I'd ban the importation completely except for finished mounts or meat that has been frozen and quarantined until CWD testing was completed on that specific animal. Hunters bringing meat or other animal parts into Michigan from a CWD positive state is one of the most likely ways that it's liable to come here. We impact bait farmers to the tune of $50 million but we don't want to inconvenience a few thousand hunters that want to bring back meat from CWD states? Only a government bureaucracy could come up with that logic.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

What a stupid article. It has been illegal to import unboned venison or uncleaned capes into MI from CWD states since I think 2003. No change there at all. The new law will mainly increase the bookwork requirements on how long taxidermists are required to keep records, make new rules on the disposal of taxidermy waste and most importantly (to the DNR) double the fee that taxidermists pay to the state for which they get nothing in return. I don't have much of a problem with the rule changes, but the fee increase is BS as it is just one more example of the state making it more difficult and less profitable to run a business in Michigan.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Here's the current law I pulled off the DNR's taxidermy rules page that's been in effect since 2003:

----------------------------------
Hunters Importing Deer and Elk

If a hunter imports a mule deer, white-tailed deer, or elk from a state or province determined to have chronic wasting disease (CWD) in their free-ranging deer or elk populations (see current Michigan Hunting and Trapping Guide for listing of states and provinces) they are restricted to bringing into Michigan only deboned meat, clean antlers, antlers attached to a skull cap cleaned of all brain and muscle tissue, hides and upper canine teeth.


----------



## plugger

We have banned the imports of live cervids and its time to ban the import of any parts. Improperly disposed of taxidermy waste has lead to the introduction of cwd in New york and possibly michigan. What are we waiting for?


----------



## e. fairbanks

Jody Goodman of the Bug to the Bone Taxidermy said the change will cost him 50 to 100 customers a year. His business specializes in removing soft tissues with beetles to prepare skulls for European mounts. HE GETS ANYWHERE FROM 50 T0 100 SKULLS A YEAR FROM CWD STATES. This indicates that 50 to 100 illegal cervid heads a year were being brought into Michigan to this taxidermist. This is not only a violation of our regulations but also in violation of the Lacey Act. Where were our DNR AND NRC, WHO PRETEND THEY ARE DOING EVERYTHING POSSIBLE TO PREVENT THE INTRODUCTION OF CWD ???
HOW ABOUT THE DNR'S "GAG ORDER" (ABSOLUTELY NO MORE INFORMATION) ON THE NUMBER OF HUNTERS BRINGING CWD INFECTED VENISON INTO MICHIGAN SINCE DR. SCHMITT TOLD US 29 HUNTERS BROUGHT BACK CWD INFECTED VENISON,INCLUDING ONE WHO BROUGHT BACK A WHOLE CARCASS AND A NRC COMMISSIONER (Bob Garner) brought back CWD positive venison. DNR'S KRISTY INFORMED US THAT THEY WERE UNABLE TO CONTACT 20% OF THESE HUNTERS TO SEE IF THEY HAD PROPERLY DISPOSED OF THE INFECTED MATERIAL. ANYBODY REMEMBER HOW DNR'S PR PERSON, Ms DETLOFF, PROMISED US LAST FALL TO GIVE US THE SCOOP ON THIS MATTER ? WE HAVENT HEARD FROM HER SINCE KRISTY E-MAILED HER THE GAG ORDER.


----------



## shorthair guy

sounds like food plots need to go too.


----------

